# Smoke dip on Eco wheels



## 70586 (Oct 23, 2014)

So I've got the same complaint I think a lot of people have about the stock Eco wheels: they're just so darn shiny. I would love to pick up some new wheels, but my budget is a joke right now so I was thinking about just dipping them. I dipped my winter wheels on my other car last year, so I know what I need to do.

My dad delivers chemicals to the PDI plant and was able to snag me two cans of smoke, for free. I know that's probably not going to be enough, but even with just 2 coats on I think I'll be happy. If I can get one relatively warm day coming up, I'll be putting the car on blocks and spraying the wheels. Right now I don't have a glossifier or anything else, so I'm kind of curious how these are going to turn out. I'm not looking to totally change things up, just maybe knock down the intensity and color just a bit. I'd be happy with a very light brushed look.

I'll post before/after pics when I'm able to do it. Couple of quick questions, though. First, does the smoke work the same as the regular dip colors (white, black, etc.)? I'm assuming it's quite a bit thinner and has less rubber in it, since it's transparent instead of solid. If this turns out to be a massive mistake, do you think I'll have any trouble hitting the reset button and peeling it off? I still have several years of payments left and I don't want to botch the factory wheels.

Second, do you guys think I'm crazy? I've scoured and found a few pictures of wheels with smoke, but most people seem to put 4-5 heavy coats and then a metallic or glossifier on top. I'm going to be doing 2, maybe 3 (if I'm lucky) coats, with no gloss or metallic right now. Do you reckon it'll turn out halfway decent? Or is it just going to look cheap and trashy?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never seen smoked dip rims. Well I've never seen smoke dipped anything that's not glass/see-through plastic. 2 cans will only get you like 1-2 very light base coats and MAYBE 1 heavy coat. Might look spotty due to lack of dip. 

As far as 'messing anything up'; that is what dip is for...it is 100% reversible with no side effects. The thing with putting a light amount on is that it may not peel, you may have to rub it off which WILL be a pain, trust me. But no dmg or anything can happen. 

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out though.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I just plasti dipped them honestly... I touch them up every so often but ended up coming out really clean.


----------

